# Blue Ram, some kind of growth or cyst?



## justflow1983 (Feb 26, 2007)

My 3 Blue Rams in my 29G tank (a pair and a straggler that seems okay) have all developed something in the past 2 weeks.

They all seem to have what look like bubbles in their skin, on different parts of the body on each. They still look healthy, and I've been keeping nitrates below 25ppm at all tmes. They're a year old and have been healthy up until now, although I lost 2 within a month of getting them. None of the other fish in the tank (8 diamond head tetras, 3 coreys, 3 fire tetras) have any sign of the problem, so I don't think its a parasite.

Nitrates were less than 25ppm before my 30% water change yesterday. 
Nitrite 0
Ammonia 0

I'll post pics once my camera is charged.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I had the same problem with my Firemouth's. Do the growths look like pimples? Sort of whitish/pinkish? If yes, they are Anchor Worms and nearly impossible to get rid of or treat. I tried all types of anti-parasite meds to rid them to no avail. I finally gave up and passed them on to a friend that wanted to deal with the problem. When the cysts burst that is what releases the worm larve. The fish will be ok unless/untill they get the growths on their mouths.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Not necessarily anchor worms! It could also be beginning signs of lymphocystis...

Any chance of a pic today? Are they flashing? Eating okay? Clamped fins?


----------



## justflow1983 (Feb 26, 2007)

They're otherwise healthy. They are lumps that look like blisters under the skin, almost like an air bubble. The fishes' color is healthy but whatever the problem is is spreading. I can't see signs of this on any other species in the tank. I'll post a couple of photos this eveing.


----------



## justflow1983 (Feb 26, 2007)

Finally put some photos up. I don't think its anchor worm, and lymphocystis is more of a surface/cauliflower kind of thing. These look more whitish in the photos than in real life, in real life they look more like an air bubble a good ways below the skin.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3170776790


__
https://flic.kr/p/3170776834

I'll defer to the experts on treatment, this is really beyond me. Thanks Guys!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I think I would go ahead and treat with some JPC.

I agree that it doesn't look like lymphocystis, but I can't really tell enough about the pics to make a good determination other than that.

Since the most logical thing would be external parasites, I'd use the JPC for 3 treatments, spaced 48 hours apart with a 25% water change prior to the 2nd and 3rd treatments. (I'd do a water change before starting the treatment, as well.)

Have you gotten behind on water changes over the holidays or anything unusual in that area???


----------

